# Wie sind Eure Teichwasser Werte?



## Knipser (21. Dez. 2020)

Meine sind!
GH                       = 12
KH                       = 8 
NO3                    = 5
NO2                    = 0,025
NH4                    = 0,000
PO4                    = 0,25
PH                      = 7,6
Leitwert              = 566 Micro/S


----------



## Alfii147 (21. Dez. 2020)

Puh, diese habe ich schon ewig nicht mehr gemessen ..
PH, wird automatisch angezeigt, dieser liegt bei 8.19
Sauerstoffsättigung war vorhin bei 106 %
KH liegt meist zwischen 11-14
GH bei 20-22

Rest, weiß ich nicht - juckt auch nicht
Nitrit dürfte auch ganz unten sein, letzte mal im  ~ Oktober gemessen ..

Zurzeit kann ich auch nur PH & Sauerstoff messen 
Nitrit ist leer, kaufe ich erst im Frühjahr wieder nach.
Rest messe ich nicht - KH & GH eh immer ausreichend vorhanden.


----------



## troll20 (21. Dez. 2020)

Nass und kalt


----------



## Knipser (21. Dez. 2020)

troll20 schrieb:


> Nass und kalt


Also misst Du nicht, schade.  Willi grüßt


----------



## Knipser (21. Dez. 2020)

Alfii147 schrieb:


> Puh, diese habe ich schon ewig nicht mehr gemessen ..GH bei 20-22
> 
> Rest, weiß ich nicht - juckt auch nicht
> Nitrit dürfte auch ganz unten sein, letzte mal im  ~ Oktober gemessen ..
> ...


Ich hatte auch lange nicht mehr gemessen, weil alles gut lief und keine Auffälligkeiten waren. Trotzdem sollte man messen.  Willi grüßt


----------



## samorai (21. Dez. 2020)

Hallo Willi!
Ich messe auch nicht in der Winter Zeit weil einfach nichts passiert.
Die Koi liegen ab, der Filter läuft nicht und gefüttert wird auch nicht.
Dafür mache ich viele TWW in der Regel ca 3000 l. Vom Frisch Wasser kenne ich die Werte auswendig aber ich kann ja mal die Reagenzen raus holen.
Dann wird es aber richtig gemacht.
Ich werde einen Glaskolben mit Teich Wasser verfuellen und unter Wasser schließen.
Danach packe ich ihn auf einen Heizkörper und das ganze wird auf 20° erwärmt um genauer messen zu können.
Nur der Sauerstoff Gehalt wird direkt am Teich gemessen.

Demnächst wirst du Werte von mir erhalten, wenn ich nach Hause komme ist es meist dunkel und man ist ja keine Katze. 

Ach noch was, ich nehme für die erforderlichen Mengen lieber eine Spritze denn die sollte geeicht sein, auf die Markierung der Glaskolben verlasse ich mich nicht.


----------



## Rhz69 (22. Dez. 2020)

Hallo Willi,

ich messe eigentlich auch nicht im Winter, da meine Pumpe seit 1 Woche  im Keller liegt, habe ich mich für den Filtergraben entschieden.

Leitwert 302 uS
pH 7.6
KH 6 °dH
GH 5 °dH
CO2 6 mg/L
NO3 <0.5 mg/L
NH4 < 0.05 mg/L
PO4 < 0.02 mg/L
K 30 mg/L

Nitrit (NO2) hab ich mir gespart bei den anderen Stickstoffwerten.
Und ja mein Kaliumwert ist zu hoch, kann euch beim Füttern eigentlich nicht passieren. Aber da bastel ich im Frühjahr wieder dran rum. Ganz nach Art des Hauses. 

Übrigens fände ich deine Werte spannend, ob das Algen gibt, du hast nach deiner Aussage im anderen Thread genug Schlamm drin der CO2 macht und dein Nitrat Phosphat Verhältnis ist 20. Bekommt der Teich genug Sonne und hast du Unterwasserpflanzen drin? Dann dürfte trotz deiner Werte nicht viel passieren.

viele Grüße

Rüdiger


----------



## Knipser (22. Dez. 2020)

Rhz69 schrieb:


> Hallo Willi,
> 
> ich messe eigentlich auch nicht im Winter, da meine Pumpe seit 1 Woche  im Keller liegt, habe ich mich für den Filtergraben entschieden.
> 
> ...


Hallo Rüdiger!
Ja stimmt Dein Kalium ist zu hoch auch die KH + GH ist nicht gut. Die GH Werte sollen immer über die KH Werte liegen. Günstig sind "KH 8"  "GH 12" oder beides etwas höher. ich glaube Du hast zu viel Regenwasser im Teich. Härte ihn auf mit Teichfit von Sö..!  Viele Grüße Willi


----------



## Rhz69 (22. Dez. 2020)

Hallo Willi,
Danke für die Tips, liess mal meine Threads in der Signatur für mein Kalium, Sö ist nicht so mein Lieferant. Zu viel Wasser fürs Geld bei einem Teich. 
Für die Härte hab ich einen Sack Marmorkiess im Teich und den Rest erledige ich mit viel innerliche Anwendung am Teichbesitzer. Im letzten Jahr ist die GH von 3 auf 5 hoch. Mit den Aufhärtern müsste ich Wasserwechsel machen um die Gegenionen loszuwerden. Da bin ich sehr sparsam. Ich nehme auch Immer Wasser aus meiner Zisterne, also Regenwasser einmal über "Belebtschlamm" abgestanden. Ich habe aber einen Schwimmteich mit nur freiwilligen Bewohnern, die ihr Futter selber suchen müssen.
Dieses Jahr war ich sehr zufrieden und bin gespannt aufs Frühjahr.

Viele Grüsse
Rüdiger


----------



## Knipser (22. Dez. 2020)

Hallo Rüdiger!
Wenn Du nur freiwillige Zuwanderer hast und keine Fische drin hast, ist doch alles in Ordnung, Rüdiger. Viele Grüße, Willi


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (24. Dez. 2020)

Hi Willi,

bei mir wurde Anfangs (als "unerfahrerer" junger Mann mit Anfang 20) noch häufiger gemessen, mit Stäbchen und Koffer. Im Laufe der jahrzente wurde es aber immer weniger - das letzte Mal wurde im März - als ich mal wieder neue "Ratestäbchen" für neue Aquarium besorgt hatte - ein Stäbchen reingehalten - da die Werte schon seit dem ersten Teich an recht stabil um.

pH: 6,5
GH: 3 - 4
KH: 1,5
Nitrat: um 5mg/l
Nitrit: nicht nachweisbar

rumhängen.

MfG Frank


----------



## Knipser (25. Dez. 2020)

Knoblauchkröte schrieb:


> Hi Willi,
> 
> bei mir wurde Anfangs (als "unerfahrerer" junger Mann mit Anfang 20) noch häufiger gemessen, mit Stäbchen und Koffer. Im Laufe der jahrzente wurde es aber immer weniger - das letzte Mal wurde im März - als ich mal wieder neue "Ratestäbchen" für neue Aquarium besorgt hatte - ein Stäbchen reingehalten - da die Werte schon seit dem ersten Teich an recht stabil um.
> 
> ...


Hallo Frank!
Das sind meine Werte fürs Diskus Becken aber für ein Koi Teich miserabel. Bei Deinen Werten frage ich, leben die noch? Schau Dir meine Teichhärte in diesem Thread an - die sollte es schon sein oder etwas höher. Stäbchenmessungen sind pi mal Daumen Messungen. Mein Teich härte ich nach mit Teichfitt von Sö.. wenns viel regnet. Frohes Fest Willi


----------



## samorai (25. Dez. 2020)

Der Tropfen Test von Sera ergab folgendes, gemessen bei 18°(erwärmt)

PH 7,5
NO3 nicht Nachweisbar
NO2 nicht Nachweisbar
PO4 nicht Nachweisbar
KH 3

Bei dem KH-Wert war ich doch sehr überrascht.
Obwohl TWW von ca 3000 l jedes WE mache.
Das Ausgangs Wasser liegt bei KH 6 und PH liegt immer bei 7,5 egal ob es Stadt - oder Brunnen Wasser ist.
Die Werte sind eigentlich ziemlich stabil ausser im Frühjahr steigt der PH auf 8,4, das ist aber normal wenn die Koi bei 8°WT die erste Fütterung bekommen und die Backies mit 14° aktiv werden.
Anlage ist aus.


----------



## Knipser (25. Dez. 2020)

Hallo Ron!
KH Wert ist zu wenig - Dein PH Wert kann schnell in die __ Binsen gehen. Du musst unbedingt auf härten KH 8 oder mehr - aber langsam. Mein Gott hast Du weiches Wasser, könnte ich gebrauchen für meine Diskusse - für Kois u. co einfach zu wenig. Ich härte  mit Teichfitt von Sö..  auf. Ist aber teuer ( 5 kg Emer ca 68 € ). Gutes Gelingen Ron.  Willi grüßt


----------



## samorai (25. Dez. 2020)

Hallo Willi!
Also mein Teich so wie er jetzt besteht existiert schon 12 Jahre lang und ein niedriger KH Wert veranlasst mich nicht zu einer Aufhaertung. 
Wie ich weiß kann der KH auch bis auf 1 abrutschen, da sterben noch keine Koi. 
Die TWW werden weiterhin durch geführt und wie schon gesagt, wenn es im Frühjahr wieder los geht werden die Wasser Wechsel noch üppiger ausfallen. 
Ich bleibe daher ganz ruhig und lasse es auf mich drauf zu kommen. 
Ich möchte die Koi auf keinen Fall im Winter stressen mit irgendwelchen Zusätzlichen Aufhaertungen oder sonstigen. 
Ich ziehe die Wasser Wechsel durch und damit sind die Fische eigentlich ausser Gefahr. 
Und so schlimm sind die Wasser Werte nun auch nicht.


----------



## troll20 (25. Dez. 2020)

samorai schrieb:


> ein niedriger KH Wert veranlasst mich nicht zu einer Aufhaertung.


Zum Puffern könntest du dir etwasK Kohlensauren Düngekalk in den Filter legen.
Fällt der PH unter 7,0 wird er dadurch langsam gepuffert und die KH steigt ganz allmählich. Ist im Endeffekt das gleiche wie von Willi nur ohne Teichaufschlag.
Und um es kurz zu fassen, das ist daß was der Kammerer benutzt.


----------



## Knipser (25. Dez. 2020)

troll20 schrieb:


> Zum Puffern könntest du dir etwasK Kohlensauren Düngekalk in den Filter legen.
> Fällt der PH unter 7,0 wird er dadurch langsam gepuffert und die KH steigt ganz allmählich. Ist im Endeffekt das gleiche wie von Willi nur ohne Teichaufschlag.
> Und um es kurz zu fassen, das ist daß was der Kammerer benutzt.


Gips würde auch gehen, auf keinen Fall darf die KH Härte unter 4° fallen - besser 6-10, GH Härte 12-15, PH Wert 7- 7,5,  Gruß Willi


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (26. Dez. 2020)

Hi Willi,

in dem Wasser lebten -  da ich ja auch Angler und einige Jahre Gewässerwart war - schon ein Großteil der in Lahn und Eder anzutreffenden Arten (u.a. __ Schleie, Karpfen (von 2010 - 2018 auch "bunte __ Wildkarpfen" ("Asagi"/"Shusui")  im technikfreien Teich) , __ Rotauge, __ Rotfeder, __ Giebel, Gründlinge, Bitterlinge, __ Döbel, __ Güster, __ Zährte, __ Laube, __ Nase, __ Barbe, __ Wels, __ Flußbarsch, __ dreistachliger Stichling, __ Hasel, __ Kaulbarsch, __ Hecht, __ Aal, __ Bachschmerle, __ Elritze) weiterhin Goldfische, __ Goldelritze, __ gemeiner Sonnenbarsch und sogar einmal einen Sommer über meine 5 "massigsten"  Malawis (adulte Nimbochromis venustus)

keine der Fischarten hatte je Probleme mit den Wasserwerten. Die rot unterlegten haben sich darin auch vermehrt

PS: sämtliche im Aquaristik-/Teichhandel erwerblichen Tropfentests haben ürigens, da auch hier nur ein Augenvergleich" mit unzureichend gestaffelten Farbtafeln stattfindet ne recht identische Fehlerquote wie die Streifentests.

MfG Frank


----------



## Knipser (26. Dez. 2020)

Hallo Frank!
Man solls nicht glauben, auch Fische können sich anpassen, aber bei Deinen Werten PH 6,5 u. KH 1,5° ohne Stress für die Tiere - ich kanns einfach nicht glauben. Mit freundlichen Grüßen,  Willi


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (26. Dez. 2020)

Wasserwerte sind ja einzig vom Untergrund der Umgebung abhängig. Härte kann sich folglich immer nur da merkbar machen wo halt Kalke oder Salze im Boden mit dem Wasser reagieren - je nach vorhandener Menge an Härtebildner darin wird es weicher oder härter. Hier in meiner Gegend das Wasser in Lahn und der gleich nebenan entspringenden Eder ist Regenwasser - welches ja so gut wie keine Härtewerte hat - welches auf saure Waldböden mit Schieferuntergrund fällt. Da es hier darin keine größeren Kalk- und Salzlagerstätten gibt kann es auch nichts großartig rauslösen was es merklich aufhärten würde

jedes Naturgewässer in Deutschland hat seine eigenen Werte, das Gro der deutschen Oberflächengewässer ist naturgemäß übrigen leicht sauer/neutral und weich da es in Deutschland zum Großteil eher "wasserneutrale" Gesteine wie Schiefer, Buntsandstein und halt den einstigen Tiefengesteinen des ehemaligen variskischen Gebirge der Mittelgebirge gibt. (größere Kalkvorkommen an der Oberfläche gibts ja nur in Süddeutschland - Schwäbische Alb, Alpen weil da die ehemaligen Korallenriffe der Thetys bei der Alpenauffaltung vor kurzem zusammengeschoben und hochgedrückt wurden.oder oben an der Ostsee. Die Lahn z.B kommt erst in ihrem unteren drittel mit was mehr an Kalkstein in Kontakt wenn sie hinter Weilburg ein ehemaliges Korallenriff des Devon durchschneidet (die Lagerstätten des "Lahnmarmor" wie z.B. bei einstigen Abbauort Villmar)


----------



## troll20 (26. Dez. 2020)

Knipser schrieb:


> Gips würde auch gehen, auf keinen Fall darf die KH Härte unter 4° fallen - besser 6-10, GH Härte 12-15, PH Wert 7- 7,5,  Gruß Willi


Selbst eine KH von 0,5 stört die Tiere nicht.
Erst im Zusammenhang mit Futter und deren Verdauung kann es kritisch werden bei der Haltung in unseren Gartenteichen.
Zwischen CaSo4 und CaCo3 ist schon ein gewaltiger Unterschied für mich als Chemielaien zu erkennen. Aber vor allem wenn man weiß woraus der käufliche Gips so kommt.. Aber hier dürfen sich gerne unsere Chemiker austoben und den Erklärbären spielen.
Bei den PH werten kommt es auch drauf an was für Tiere du halten willst, bei Koi hört der Spaß schnell auf. Irgend wo bei 6,5 ist wohl die gängige Aussage, sind sie gehimmelt, wenn ich mich recht erinnere.

So bin dann mal wieder auf der Banke 
Und schau ob der @DbSam  noch ein hat.


----------



## koiteich1 (26. Dez. 2020)

Ich muss doch auch mal dazu schreiben.
Ich messe einmal im Jahr die teichwasserwerte.

Am Anfang als der Teich noch neu war und ich recht wenig Ahnung hatte habe ich fast jede Woche gemessen
Mittlerweile kann ich sagen wenn ich in den Teich schaue ob da etwas mit den Koi nicht stimmt.
Beispiel Ablegen der Koi, Flossenklemmen, schlechte Futteraufnahme, leichte Rötung, scheuern usw.

Sollte ich da etwas merken werden natürlich gleich die Wasserwerte geprüft.

Sicher werden jetzt einige sagen das wäre mir zu gefährlich.
Aber ich fahre da die letzten Jahre sehr gut damit und habe die letzten 2 Jahre nicht einmal mit einem Mittel behandeln müssen.
Im Frühjahr und im Herbst mach ich zur Sicherheit an einigen Koi noch ein Abstrich um Gewissheit zu haben das die Koi nichts haben.

Ich hoffe die Koi bleiben gesund und da meine ich nicht nur meine sondern auch eure.
Wünsche noch recht erholsame Tage.


----------



## Knipser (27. Dez. 2020)

In den den 10 Jahren meines Teichbetriebes habe ich noch nie mit chemischen Mitteln behandeln müssen " toi toi ". Aber 2 Koi Verluste " je 80cm ", einen durch tothacken des Reihers und einen unbemerkt am Rand im Kraut verfangen. Unzählige Opfer des Reihers waren auch Goldfische u. co. Gemessen wird ein - zwei mal im Jahr. KH messe ich öfter, wegen Regenwasser Einleitung u. Aufhärtung - im Winter, Phosphat Messungen wegen noch leichten Fütterns.  Gruß Willi


----------



## Geisy (27. Dez. 2020)

Hallo Koiteich1

Ich messe auch nicht und benutze nur meine Sinne.
Das Wasser riecht gut.
Die Fische sehen Gesund aus und bewegen sich normal.
Will da auch nichts rein kippen.

Da wird auch nur Wasser nachgefüllt wenn was fehlt.
Nicht abgedeckt oder beheizt.
Im Winter läuft die Umwälzung normal weiter.


----------



## Geisy (27. Dez. 2020)

Knipser schrieb:


> In den den 10 Jahren meines Teichbetriebes habe ich noch nie mit chemischen Mitteln behandeln müssen


Was ist dann Teichfit von Sö..  was du immer erwähnst, hört sich nach Chemie an?


----------



## Knipser (27. Dez. 2020)

Geisy schrieb:


> Was ist dann Teichfit von Sö..  was du immer erwähnst, hört sich nach Chemie an?


Es sind Aufhärtesalze die auch im Leitungswasser sind, zum Beispiel GH + KH Werte. Ohne Werbung zu machen, Sö.. ist Söll gemeint, lese mal deren Werbung. Es gibt aber noch viele andere Hersteller die Härtesalze herstellen. UM Deine Angst zu nehmen, Wasser ist nun mal Chemie. ich muß aber gleich  sagen ,,bin kein Chemiker,, vollkommener Laie auf diesem Gebiet. Alles Gute, Willi


----------



## Geisy (27. Dez. 2020)

Knipser schrieb:


> noch nie mit chemischen Mitteln behandeln müssen





Knipser schrieb:


> ,,bin kein Chemiker,, vollkommener Laie auf diesem Gebiet





Knipser schrieb:


> Mein Teich härte ich nach mit Teichfitt von Sö..


Für mich paßt das nicht zusammen. Das wollte ich dir damit sagen.



Knipser schrieb:


> lese mal deren Werbung.


Wegen deren Werbung nimmst du die Härtesalze.
Mein Teich kommt schon 30Jahre ohne aus und es regnet auch rein.


----------



## Knipser (27. Dez. 2020)

Geisy schrieb:


> Für mich paßt das nicht zusammen. Das wollte ich dir damit sagen.
> 
> 
> Wegen deren Werbung nimmst du die Härtesalze.
> Mein Teich kommt schon 30Jahre ohne aus und es regnet auch rein.


Hallo!
Diesen Stress tue ich meinen Tieren nicht an - ich arbeite nach Vorschrift. Meine Wasserwerte hast Du doch bestimmt gelesen - die sollten es schon sein. Regenwasser hole ich auch vom Dach und neutralisiere es mit Teichfitt. Wenns bei Dir gut läuft, ist doch in Ordnung. Denke aber dran, wenn keine Wasserhärte da ist, ist die ganze Biologie in Unordnung, selbst den Nitrobactern in den Filtern geht es schlecht.  Willi


----------



## Geisy (27. Dez. 2020)

Knipser schrieb:


> Diesen Stress tue ich meinen Tieren nicht an - ich arbeite nach Vorschrift



Wo steht diese Vorschrift?


----------



## Knipser (27. Dez. 2020)

Geisy schrieb:


> Wo steht diese Vorschrift?


Wenn ich mir Tiere oder einen Teich zulege, informiere ich mich erst " zum Beispiel Buchhandel ". Wenn Du nur kahlen Boden im Teich hast, wird Deine Wasserhärte aus dem Boden versorgt.


----------



## samorai (27. Dez. 2020)

Hallo Willi!
Warum nimmst du das "schlechte" Regenwasser und unterziehst es so ne Prozedur?
Ist euer Trink - bzw Brunnen Wasser so schlecht?
Hier bei meine ich nicht nur die Werte sondern auch die Mineralstoffe im Wasser.


----------



## Knipser (27. Dez. 2020)

Hallo Ron!.
Das Trinkwasser ist bei uns sehr teuer " Wassergeld u. Entsorgung " rund 10€ 1000L. Zum teil brauche ich es im Sommer auch. Teichfitt neutralisiert alle Schwermetalle u. Ammoniak.  Willi


----------



## Geisy (27. Dez. 2020)

Knipser schrieb:


> Wenn ich mir Tiere oder einen Teich zulege, informiere ich mich erst " zum Beispiel Buchhandel ". Wenn Du nur kahlen Boden im Teich hast, wird Deine Wasserhärte aus dem Boden versorgt.


Dann kannst du uns doch bitte die Quelle der Information nennen wo das steht


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (27. Dez. 2020)

Hi Willi,

vieles "schriftliche" in Büchern ect. ist heute aber auch bei weitem nicht mehr auf dem aktuellen Stand. Ich kenne aus den 80ern auch noch aus meinen ersten Gartenteich-/Aquaristikbüchern von "Experten" Haltungsbericht" worin zu lesen ist das Koi in Mitteleuropa keinesfalls dauerhaft in unbeheizte Freilandteiche eingesetzt werden können weil Wassertemperaturen von weniger 10 Grad absolut tödlich für Koi sind

vieles ehemaligen "Teich- und Aquaristikmythen" aus Anfangszeiten ist auch heute noch verbreitet weil halt auch einer vom anderen abschreibt

MfG Frank


----------



## Knipser (27. Dez. 2020)

Knoblauchkröte schrieb:


> Hi Willi,
> 
> vieles "schriftliche" in Büchern ect. ist heute aber auch bei weitem nicht mehr auf dem aktuellen Stand. Ich kenne aus den 80ern auch noch aus meinen ersten Gartenteich-/Aquaristikbüchern von "Experten" Haltungsbericht" worin zu lesen ist das Koi in Mitteleuropa keinesfalls dauerhaft in unbeheizte Freilandteiche eingesetzt werden können weil Wassertemperaturen von weniger 10 Grad absolut tödlich für Koi sind
> 
> ...


Hallo Frank!
Ja stimmt, Frank. Meinungen u. Erfahrungen haben sich stark verändert. ich habe 10Jahre Erfahrung mit meinen Kois gemacht und keiner ist bei 4°+ gestorben. Seit diesem Jahr heize ich etwas auf 5 - 6°, ich meine kann ja nicht verkehrt sein. Wollen mal sehen was die Erfahrung zeigt.  Viele Grüße, Frank   Willi


----------



## Geisy (28. Dez. 2020)

So werden aus gesunden Fischen Weicheier/warm Duscher gemacht. In der Natur leben Karpfen schon seit vielen 100 Jahren ohne Heizen.
Müsst euch dann nicht wundern wenn sie Krankheits anfälliger werden.
Ich würde mir keine Fische kaufen die so gezüchtet oder gehalten wurden.


----------



## Geisy (3. Jan. 2021)

Knipser schrieb:


> Hallo!
> Diesen Stress tue ich meinen Tieren nicht an - ich arbeite nach Vorschrift. Meine Wasserwerte hast Du doch bestimmt gelesen - die sollten es schon sein. Regenwasser hole ich auch vom Dach und neutralisiere es mit Teichfitt. Wenns bei Dir gut läuft, ist doch in Ordnung. Denke aber dran, wenn keine Wasserhärte da ist, ist die ganze Biologie in Unordnung, selbst den Nitrobactern in den Filtern geht es schlecht.  Willi


Wo stehen jetzt diese Vorschriften?


----------



## Knipser (3. Jan. 2021)

Habe Heute meine GH Härte im Teich anpassen müssen auf 12° DH. In letzter Zeit hat es in Waltrop sehr viel geregnet.   Gruß Willi


----------



## Geisy (3. Jan. 2021)

Steht das auch in den Vorschriften?


----------



## Knipser (3. Jan. 2021)

Menschen, die nicht mal wissen was Wasserhärte bedeutet und den PH Wert weit unter 7 fallen lassen, wie sie die Kois damit stressen können wissen die nicht - KH sollte schon 4° DH u. GH 6° DH sein. Da braucht man kein Chemiker zu sein um dieses zu verstehen - nur an die Vorschriften halten ist alles. Die das missachten haben keinen Teich verdient.   Willi


----------



## Geisy (3. Jan. 2021)

Willi, wir können uns nur dran halten wenn du uns sagst wo die Vorschriften stehen.


----------



## Geisy (3. Jan. 2021)

Knipser schrieb:


> Menschen, die nicht mal wissen was Wasserhärte bedeutet und den PH Wert weit unter 7 fallen lassen, wie sie die Kois damit stressen können wissen die nicht


Wen meinst du?


----------



## Tottoabs (5. Jan. 2021)

Knipser schrieb:


> Das Trinkwasser ist bei uns sehr teuer " Wassergeld u. Entsorgung " rund 10€


Wo ist das den? Ich war mal  in der Trinkwasserversorgung unterwegs.

Preise Trinkwasser 1,30 € bis 2,50 € in Deutschland
* defekter Link entfernt *

Preise teuerstes Abwasser 360 € /80m³ = 4,5 (Da sind dann aber schon Grundgebühren drinn)
* defekter Link entfernt *

Max 7 €, wenn du die Teuersten zusammen schmeißt, wobei ich nicht glaube, das du wirklich weißt was du bezahlst.
Zumeist für alles fast überall unter 5 €.

Das die Wasserwerte im Teich sowas von egal sind habe ich oben schon geschrieben.
Schmeiß ein paar Kalksteine in den Teich und dann soll es wohl werden. Egal wie viel Regen in den Teich geht.

Egal, wenn du hochwertige Koi für viel Geld im Teich hast, kann ich es nachvollziehen, das du da einen großen Bahnhof machst bzw. kein Risiko eingehst.


----------



## Kaulquappe001 (7. Jan. 2021)

Hallo ihr Lieben,

das mit den Wasserwerten interessiert mich auch.Ich habe einen Teich mit einem Kleingarten sozusagen übernommen, Goldfische und ähnliches in weiß und grau bereits drin, laut den Vorgängern irgendwann durch eingeschleppten Fischlaich durch __ Enten oder so entstanden. Kois sind denke ich empfindlicher da muss man vielleicht mehr auf Wasserwerte und Temperatur achten...mit was messt ihr die Werte könnt ihr da vielleicht ein Set oder so empfehlen? 
Grüße Ida


----------



## Alfii147 (7. Jan. 2021)

Hallo Ida,

wenn du deine Wasserwerte testen möchtest, dann z.B. mit dem JBL Tröpfchentest..
Diese gibt es einzeln zu kaufen, oder in einem kleinen oder großen Testkoffer! (Der kleine ~ 30€ reicht alle mal!).

Für die 30 €, würde ich aber lieber einige Wasserwechsel machen.
Haben die Fische wesentlich mehr von, als davon, dass du die Werte kennst..


----------



## Biko (8. Jan. 2021)

Ich habe auch den kleinen JBL Testkoffer und bin recht zufrieden damit. Kann ihn empfehlen!


----------



## Kaulquappe001 (8. Jan. 2021)

Alles klar dann bestell ich den mal,  wann ist eine gute Zeit zu Messen? Jetzt km Winter warscheinlich nicht,  vielleicht im Frühjahr?


----------



## Biko (8. Jan. 2021)

Kaulquappe001 schrieb:


> wann ist eine gute Zeit zu Messen?


Anfangs regelmäßig, bis du ein Gefühl für die Werte bekommst und den Teich auch aufgrund anderer Parameter (Geruch, Blasenbildung, Fischverhalten, uvm) einschätzen kannst. Natürlich auch jetzt im Winter.


----------



## Rhz69 (8. Jan. 2021)

Hallo, 

Schau ein bisschen genauer hin, welcher Koffer. Es gibt verschiedene Koffer. Ich finde man braucht
PH, GH, KH, 
Für Teichpflanzen/gegen Algen, NO3 (Nitrat), PO4 (sensitive!), K
Für viele oder __ empfindliche Fische noch NH4 NO2 (Nitrit)

Für Aquarien wird Chlor und Kupfer getestet, wenn Du keine Probleme mit den Fischen hast eher unnötig.
Ich messe gerne, aber bevor man etwas korrigiert viel informieren und nachdenken.

Viel Spass beim Messen

Rüdiger


----------



## Rhz69 (9. Jan. 2021)

Hallo zusammen, 

um vielleicht zu Willis Ansatz für diesen Thread zurückzukommen und damit man nicht aufgibt, falls man wirklich nicht weiss, was die Wasserwerte bedeuten: hier die links zum Basiswissen in diesem Forum.

GH/PH/KH
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/verständlicher-fachbeitrag-zur-wasserchemie.2018/

NO3 Nitrat/ NO2 Nitrit
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/wasserchemie-teil2-nitrit-und-die-salpetrige-säure.2019/

Ammonium
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/verständlicher-fachbeitrag-zur-wasserchemie.2018/

mir fehlen dabei immer zwei Zusammenhänge 
KH puffert den pH-Wert zu tiefen sauren Werten, verhindert den Säuresturz. Das steht hier immer wieder, man benötigt aber GH um den pH Wert nach oben "alkalischer Sturz" zu Puffern. Das funktioniert aber nur, wenn GH grösser als KH ist. (Hat Willi oben erwähnt, aber nicht weiter ausgeführt) Dabei fällt CaCO3 aus. 
Das ist meist das aber kleinere Problem. Ich rate auch immer zur Vorsicht, wenn der Teich funktioniert nichts korrigieren.

Der zweite Punkt der oft fehlt ist der Zusammenhang zwischen NH3/NH4 Abbau und KH. Fische und andere Tiere scheiden Harnstoff oder Ammoniak NH3 aus. beim Abbau entsteht dabei ein Äquivalent Säure dadurch wird die Karbonathärte reduziert. Aus 1 mg/L NH3 entstehen rechnerisch 3.6 mg/L Nitrat und es werden 0.16 °dH KH und 3.7 mg/L Sauerstoff verbraucht. Ist eher ein Problem für die Teichbesitzer mit hohem Fischbesatz. KH und GH werden aber wie im Wassrechemie-Thread erwähnt auch durch Pflanzen beim Wachstum verbraucht. Wenn man seinen Filtergraben erntet senkt man langfristig seine Wasserhärte.

Umgekehrt hilft ein bisschen Kalk (Marmorkies, etwas Kalkstein oder ein Sack "Hühnergritt") gegen tiefe GH und KH Werte (erhöht beides). Alfii braucht das zum Beispiel nicht.

viel Spass beim drüber nachdenken

Rüdiger


----------



## Rhz69 (9. Jan. 2021)

Ich finde ja der KH -  Wert die Karbonathärte ist wie Leberkäse. Es ist weder Leber noch Käse, drin, ist aber trotzdem lecker.

Gemessen wird ein Säureverbrauch, der in einem komplizierten Gemisch, wie unserem Teichwasser zu 100% dem Hydrogenkarbonat zugeordnet wird. Angegeben wird der Wert in einer Einheit, die mal entwickelt wurde, um den Gehalt an Magnesium und Kalzium als Summe anzugeben. Schon ziemlich schräg. 

Ein schönes Wochenende

Rüdiger


----------

